# Pastrami Project



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2006)

After 5 days of soaking in a delicious smelling brine it’s time to introduce mr. brisket to mr.smoke….and make it into pastrami…I left the brisket out at room temp for about an hour to help with the drying process, I then placed it on the preheated smoker at 150*F and let it stay there for an hour…..after the surface was dry I added some cherry wood and bumped the temp up to 200* I will soon take the temp up to 250* I will be posting the sliced pics in the am....

Just out of the brine




On the smoker along with some bacon wrapped hotdogs (lunch)..and some fatties (tomarrows breakfast)



Close up of the Brisket



After 2 hours of smoke




Close up of the pastrami the internal temp was 140*F at this time



The fatty is done


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 12, 2006)

good lookin grub as always.....can't wait to see that pastrammy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 12, 2006)

please stop.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 12, 2006)

Pics of a completed Reuben please. 

Looks good!


----------



## Unity (Sep 12, 2006)

I feel like one of Pavlov's dogs!

--John  8)


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2006)

We are at the 165* stall pics of the sliced brisket in the am...


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2006)

You going to make us wait all night for pic's?
Come on bud


----------



## Unity (Sep 12, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> Do you drowl at the sound of the bell or this food porn?


The porn. Did you see that beauty? I'm not kidding, it made my mouth water.  :roll: 

--John  8)


----------



## wittdog (Sep 12, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> You going to make us wait all night for pic's?
> Come on bud


Sorry Puff it ain't done yet and someone needs to get to bed at some point:tired ...besides it needs to rest for a while and then I'm going to toss it on that meat slicer I got and try to get the slices real thin.....  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif] Unless it gets done soon cuz it smells sooooooooo goooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice dog!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 12, 2006)

Very Nice.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 12, 2006)

Wittdog,

I too am looking forward to the pictures of the pastrami.


----------



## Wittdogs B (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, boys, sorry this is coming so late-- here are pics of the done pastrami.  I cut it on the slicer into thin slices and piled them into a pan for the fridge (notice I sliced first, _then_ refrigerated LOL)













My turn to sleep--I guess dave will get some nice fresh rye from the bakery on his way home tomorrow and we will have some reubans for lunch!

Miss the site now that I am back at work; it is blocked at work--go figure--although that is probably a good thing.  I can't imagine trying to explain the obsession with food porn!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2006)

Boy O' boy, that sure looks good.  Where's the rye bread?  I'm ready for a sandwich.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 13, 2006)

Rueben sandwich needed asap! Looks grrrreat!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

That is just cruel at this time of the morning.  Makes me want to trash the cherrie o's and go to the deli.  Nice job!


----------



## Unity (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh, man, my mouth's watering again! 

--John  8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 13, 2006)

that pastrammy came out nice! I'm not one for reuben sandwiches but enjoy yours!!


----------



## john pen (Sep 13, 2006)

good looking as always....looks like I need to make a trip to west seneca !!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey, where is the recipie for the brine?  Come on man, share!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks great.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Sep 13, 2006)

What was in the brine?


----------



## Griff (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, it looks tasty. Please post the brine and process details.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Sep 13, 2006)

Sorry about the quality of the pic…I was hungry….thanks for the recipe Big Wheel even if I Dam Yankeed it…the flavor was outstanding and is was melt in your mouth tender…I don’t know if I’ll be buying any more store bought…..





The recipe is Big Wheels and can be found here http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u
I changed from the tender quick to the insta cure cus that is what I had on hand…I mixed the brine and injected the brisket and let it sit in the remaining brine for 5 days..I placed it in the smoker at 150* when the brisket was dry I added some cherry wood and raised the temp up to 250* and it smoked for about 2 hrs with the cheery…I then stopped adding  wood and cooked at 250* till the brisket was at 180* internal…Foiled and let rest…then sliced….this is definatly one worth trying guys…I hope some if left over to make corned beef hash this weekend….Next up Bacon….I scored 15lbs of pork bellies today… [smilie=a_holycrap.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Sure can tell the wife is back to work, paper plates? Guess you just break out the good John Deer plates for company!   Sure looks like a killer sandwitch


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lookin' good Witt Doggy Dog


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 14, 2006)

Mmm! even with Russian dressing Yum !


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 14, 2006)

Let me know when you open your resturant Dog.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 14, 2006)

Well glad to hear it turned out edible for you.  Now  you making me want to make some Wished there was a handy place to buy bellies around here.  Might get em off Sysco be the only place I know to look. 

bigwheel




			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> Sorry about the quality of the pic…I was hungry….thanks for the recipe Big Wheel even if I Dam Yankeed it…the flavor was outstanding and is was melt in your mouth tender…I don’t know if I’ll be buying any more store bought…..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Sep 15, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well glad to hear it turned out edible for you.  Now  you making me want to make some Wished there was a handy place to buy bellies around here.  Might get em off Sysco be the only place I know to look.
> 
> bigwheel
> 
> ...


BW thanks again for the recipe....I think the W Sencea water was a big inprovement ove the Fort Wurth water :P   Bellies are hard to find around here....hit or miss most times miss....


----------

